# Hard candy



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

How do you eat your hard candy?


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

I hate hard candy.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Its like biting into a rock lol so i dont really eat them.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I have a very bad habit of chewing on it right away or very shortly after putting it in my mouth. I really should avoid hard candy or consider it an exercise for improving my self-control/ willpower.

Curious if anyone else is like this


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Suck....bite/chew....swallow unless its gum.


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

I don't really eat candy but I always bite crunchy stuff. Like I always end up biting maltesers. Don't have the patience to wait for it to melt.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Rains said:


> Like I always end up biting maltesers. Don't have the patience to wait for it to melt.


There are people who let maltesers melt? :O


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

splendidbob said:


> There are people who let maltesers melt? :O


Yeah idk why.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Well, I don't eat it constantly but I use Jolly Ranchers to keep my blood sugar up above 60 when I work out. I suck on them. I haven't actually tried to bite one but I did apply a reasonable amount of force to a few of them with my molars to see if they seemed agreeable to being chewed. They're hard as diamonds so I would not recommend chewing them.

That wasn't what I bought them for anyway. When you have blood sugar issues you need sugar that is delivered in a relatively well controlled fashion.

The pineapple ones are by far the best.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

I don't eat hard candy often but when I do I usually just let it dissolve in my mouth.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I never buy hard candy. I only eat if I find it in the kitchen at work or someone offers it to me. I've heard that's the best way to get cavities.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Well, I don't eat it constantly but I use Jolly Ranchers to keep my blood sugar up above 60 when I work out. I suck on them. I haven't actually tried to bite one but I did apply a reasonable amount of force to a few of them with my molars to see if they seemed agreeable to being chewed. They're hard as diamonds so I would not recommend chewing them.
> 
> That wasn't what I bought them for anyway. When you have blood sugar issues you need sugar that is delivered in a relatively well controlled fashion.
> 
> The pineapple ones are by far the best.


I've unwisely chewed jolly ranchers. Not only are they a hard candy but they seem to grip your teeth some like a really hard taffy, so definitely is potential for tooth damage there. They seem really dense but not as brittle like a lot of other hard candies. Know they'll even bend a little before breaking.


----------



## Awkwardpotato (Jun 5, 2017)

Oh god. This post is so wrong.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

The last time I remember eating one.. accidentally swallowed it whole lol. Teacher was handing out sweets. I didn't end up choking but probably almost got him fired if I had XD


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

I love candy but I don't eat hard candy that often. I guess suck for a little and then chew, I'm pretty impatient.










I feel like if I ever eat hard candy it's usually this stuff, I'm obsessed with coffee everything, even candy I guess


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I have been in the mood for some caramels for some reason. I can't remember the last time I had hard candy though. Maybe you can smash it with your fist and use it as sprinkles.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I get these sometimes. But wouldn't be considered hard candy I guess.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> I get these sometimes. But wouldn't be considered hard candy I guess.


 Mmmm. I always loved Skor bars! I also have a fondness for 3 Musketeers. I mean, to be honest, I can't think of a bad candy bar but still.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I let it dissolve, but if it gets soft enough that it can be chewed, I start chewing it. Things like that and Maltesers hurt my mouth, so I can't eat them very often unless it's something like Mentos.


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

Awkwardpotato said:


> Oh god. This post is so wrong.


I actually thought it was going to be about the film Hard Candy. It's a good film but pretty fcked up.



Persephone The Dread said:


> The last time I remember eating one.. accidentally swallowed it whole lol. Teacher was handing out sweets. I didn't end up choking but probably almost got him fired if I had XD


That reminds me, I actually nearly choked to death on a lolly when I was 4 years old. My dad quickly hung me upside down by the ankles and shook me until it dislodged and fell out. Horrible experience.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

I usually let them melt. I don't like the sugar sticking to my teeth when I bite it.

Suddenly that thread made me want hard sesame seed candy bars. I don't even usually see or eat them though.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Rains said:


> I actually thought it was going to be about the film Hard Candy. It's a good film but pretty fcked up.
> 
> That reminds me, I actually nearly choked to death on a lolly when I was 4 years old. My dad quickly hung me upside down by the ankles and shook me until it dislodged and fell out. Horrible experience.


That sounds awful, that would have probably put me off eating lollies again for a while.

Also I thought the thread was talking about the film too at first.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

To the few people who've commented, I did think people might take this topic in a way other than intended :grin2:. Wasn't really sure how to cover all the options without making it sound dirty though.


----------



## ShadowOne (Jun 27, 2016)

was a good movie


----------

